# How about Alaska?



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

As far as resorts go, you won't find any on the same scale as those in BC / Western USA.
The two main ones are Alyeska and Eagle's Crest. There is a handfull of other tiny family ski hills.

Heli-Skiing, there's another topic all together. Some of the most intense in the world, many operators, you must be an advanced rider with plenty of backcountry / snow safety experience.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

It has always been a goal of mine to Heli-board one day, Alaska is like the ultimate place to ride, there are parts that no one has ridden before, and the views are unbelievable!!


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Snowolf pretty much covered it all except Alpineglow at Arctic Valley. It a ski area that is run by the Anchorage ski club on U.S military property above Ft.Richardson in the Chugach range. Its a great place to ride they have 3 chairs and a poma. Its pretty hard to beat on fresh snow and bluebird conditions. 

Alyeska is sweet and is the only "resort" in Ak. The north face is sick like wolfy said, it has the longest vertical drop double black in N. America.

Anchorage would be the place to stay to access most of the terrain, backcountry or lift serviced areas. But Alyeska is full service, and no need for car once you get there if thats what you are looking for.


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Hmmmm....I did`nt know about Arctic Valley. Will have to check that out this year when I come up around New Years....:thumbsup: I hope you can take a day or two to hit up Hatcher`s again; I can talk Jim into driving again and maybe we can use the sleds to get to some of the really good stuff.....:thumbsup:


Arctic valley is alot like chair 6 at Aly. No trees lots of snow but the weather has to cooperate. This last year was the first year it has been open since 2001. After 9/11 the military closed down access to the entire Valley due to them having some kind of istallation up on the peak directly across from the ski area. Im not sure what its exact function is but its probably some comm relay to get the signal over the Chugach.

Arctic Valley - Winter - Fun in the Snow

Im down to do whatever, I plan on hitting up Alyeska a bunch more this year. We will have to just see on the sled boarding, mine has to be torn down and rebuilt from the ground up. I have been too busy so far this summer to get to it so early winter is when I will more than likely get it taken care of. But if not there is a chance of borrowing my buddies if he's not using it. Are you gonna be up during the holidays again?


----------



## Bev Stayart (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggested destinations and detailed info about Alaska. Alaska is on my list of future trips.


----------

